# NEW TRU-QUARTER's™



## seamus7227 (Sep 8, 2011)

Here are four new quarters I've cut out, well, the SC isn't new, just a little more intricately done! In between finishing some orders I decided over the last few weeks that I would cut one here and there. So I decided to see what you all think pic them. All comments good or bad, critiques, our questions welcome!

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Sep 8, 2011)

Love them all. I can't pick. Especially with Michigan not there. Is that all you do is cut quarters or do you have a day job? This must take sooooo much time! Well done as usual!


----------



## RichF (Sep 8, 2011)

They all look great.  Just need some tubes and resin.


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 8, 2011)

Buzzzz4 said:


> Love them all. I can't pick. Especially with Michigan not there. Is that all you do is cut quarters or do you have a day job? This must take sooooo much time! Well done as usual!



thats hilarious! Yes I have a day job, I typically work around 50-60 hours a week and when I get home in the evenings from around 6:30 till 10pm is when i work on them. But I have been wrapping up my recent blank orders and cutting these while blanks are in the molds being cast. The California quarter took me around an hour to cut, but spread out within around a 3hour period.
So yes, these do take time but they all so challenging, I truly enjoy working on them.:biggrin:


----------



## mrburls (Sep 9, 2011)

Hey Seamus, The Cali quarter looks great. I'm sure my buddy I work with is going to love it. 

Thanks for all your work you put into to these quarters. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## hewunch (Sep 9, 2011)

The SC quarter looks really good. Might have to get one of those from ya one day.


----------



## jedgerton (Sep 9, 2011)

I hope that SC quarter will make it's way onto a kit for me.  It looks really great!

John


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 9, 2011)

jedgerton said:


> I hope that SC quarter will make it's way onto a kit for me. It looks really great!
> 
> John


 
that is yours!:biggrin:


----------



## EarlD (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm curious about how you bend the quarters around the tubes.  Are they full thickness?

Your cutting is amazing.  I feel like I'm seeing the work of a magician.  Always get that "how'd he do that?!!" feeling.

EarlD


----------



## D.Oliver (Sep 9, 2011)

EarlD said:


> I'm curious about how you bend the quarters around the tubes. Are they full thickness?
> 
> Your cutting is amazing. I feel like I'm seeing the work of a magician. Always get that "how'd he do that?!!" feeling.
> 
> EarlD


 
Are you telling me Seamus is pulling these quarters out of someones ear and then cutting them?  That is impressive!


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 9, 2011)

EarlD said:


> I'm curious about how you bend the quarters around the tubes.  Are they full thickness?
> 
> Your cutting is amazing.  I feel like I'm seeing the work of a magician.  Always get that "how'd he do that?!!" feeling.
> 
> EarlD



I bend them very carefully, and they are paper thin.



D.Oliver said:


> Are you telling me Seamus is pulling these quarters out of someones ear and then cutting them?  That is impressive!



my own ear:biggrin:


----------



## rizaydog (Sep 11, 2011)

I have seen many of your quarters here.  What a fantastic idea.  They are really cool.


----------



## captbogy (Sep 11, 2011)

Seamus - I'm continually impressed by your work and craftsmanship!  Have you ever cut a Rhode Island or Massachusetts quarter?


----------



## EBorraga (Sep 11, 2011)

I heard through the Grapevine that there's a crazy Hillbilly blank goin down south very soon. Don't know if the IAP community is ready for such a thing. But I know someone who is! Aw what the heck, here's a sneak preview. I think a few things from this picture will be on the blank.


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 11, 2011)

capt bogy, never done a Rhode Island or Massachusetts yet! That doesn't mean I can't though, I'm gonna be starting Maine and Hawaii next!  I dont have any particular order that I'm going by.

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## Russell Eaton (Sep 12, 2011)

very cool idea. Thanks for showing.


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 13, 2011)

EBorraga said:


> I heard through the Grapevine that there's a crazy Hillbilly blank goin down south very soon. Don't know if the IAP community is ready for such a thing. But I know someone who is! Aw what the heck, here's a sneak preview. I think a few things from this picture will be on the blank.



In the mail!

Ernie, you never told me you had inside connections to the Colonel!:biggrin: Love me some chicken!


----------



## EBorraga (Sep 15, 2011)

Seamus, that was the Colonel himself at the 2008 Ky Derby. That picture was taken in the paddock area.


----------



## seamus7227 (Oct 11, 2011)

Here is an updated picture of the California quarter blank. Since the Cali flag has the red strip across the bottom of it, I decided to match that on the bottom barrel. Any visible (flaws) so to speak are on the very outside edge of the blanks and do NOT effect or jeopardize the integrity of the end result. All comments, critiques, criticisms welcome!







Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## chris63 (Oct 12, 2011)

*what kind of scroll saw are you using and blades??*


----------



## seamus7227 (Oct 12, 2011)

I use a dremel scroll saw and very tiny blades, takes lots of time and patience.

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## D.Oliver (Oct 12, 2011)

I really like that.  You made the right choice carrying the red stripe down the lower barrel.  It's going to make a sharp pen.


----------

